# Kabuki Brush vs. Regular Powder Brush



## roxybc (Dec 1, 2005)

Could someone explain to me what makes a kabuki brush so great and differernt from a regular powder brush? I've seen them popping up in every companies brush line. I bought the Bare Minerals one off of EBay (I'm still not 100% sure it's real, although the seller had 100% feedback). I bought the Bare minerals kabuki brush to use with the Bare Minerals Mineral Veil. I was under the impression that it was specifically designed for the Bare Minerals products, and provided a better application of the minerals than a regular powder brush does because the bristles are stiffer and coarser.

So my question, especially now that MAC has come out with a Kabuki brush is what is it intended to be used for, and what makes it so different from a regular powder brush if I was just going to be using it for a regular powder??


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I loooove kabukis.  I have the Bobbi Brown one.  It is really dense and soft.  I think that that's what makes the difference.  Most other powder brushes are more loosely packed and are meant to wash color onto your face.  Kabukis are meant to really blend and buff color on.  That's why they're so great with Bronzers.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roxybc (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks!  So they don't apply a bronzer to heavily?  I would never have thought to apply anything with color using a kabuki brush.  I would have thought it would deposit the color in one big splotch on my face.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2005)

No, they don't deposit too much color and I'll tell you why.  When you use the brush you blend so much that you get a really nice finish that blends well into your skin.  Now, don't get me wrong, you wouldn't want to put TONS of color on your brush but use a little and blend and you'll be set.  The great thing is that you can always add more if you need to.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 7, 2005)

what exactly is a kabuki brush?  is it a powder brush of better quality or something?


----------



## bella dee (Dec 7, 2005)

a kabuki brush is really meant to hold the color inside the brush. Like when you are going to put on the color. wherever youre getting the powder from, all of the pigments and particles are all in the brush rather than just sitting on top of it. thats why it goes on so well and you dont need so much of it because its evenly distributed. its a kick ass brush pretty much


----------



## sharronmarie (Dec 7, 2005)

Inside the brush???


----------



## bella dee (Dec 7, 2005)

like instead of just sitting on top of the brush, its goes like within the bristles


----------



## xiahe (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella dee* 
_like instead of just sitting on top of the brush, its goes like within the bristles_

 
sounds fabulous.  but it also sounds like it would be very expensive...


----------



## bella dee (Dec 8, 2005)

yes very much indeed a fabulous brush. and yyea im not gona lie a liiiitle expensive. it goes for $28 but its a greeat investment. good luck!


----------

